# Nicolai Erfahrungen



## Samson (27. September 2020)

Guten Morgen Zusammen,

ich konfiguriere schon seit ner Weile das S14 und Dreh bald durch... verliebt in Nicolai bin ich schon ewig... aber dann kommt immer der Verstand dazu, der sagt: ein Bike um die 7.500€ ?! Echt jetzt?

Was unterscheidet Nicolai im wahren Leben wirklich?

Made in D ist klar teurer, davon merke ich aber als Besitzer nicht direkt was.

Ist es der Service der wirklich besser als bei Anderen ist?

Was ist es für Euch?

Danke
Samson


----------



## GEORUN (27. September 2020)

ALLES ist besser! Mache eine Reise nach Mehle und dann weißt Du es!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Samson (27. September 2020)

GEORUN schrieb:


> ALLES ist besser! Mache eine Reise nach Mehle und dann weißt Du es!



Steht doch schon auf dem Plan 😉 sind nur 114KM aus dem Harz.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (27. September 2020)

Samson schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Zusammen,
> 
> ich konfiguriere schon seit ner Weile das S14 und Dreh bald durch... verliebt in Nicolai bin ich schon ewig... aber dann kommt immer der Verstand dazu, der sagt: ein Bike um die 7.500€ ?! Echt jetzt?
> 
> ...


Servus,
Ich kann dir den Besuch vor Ort auch nur ans Herz legen. Wenn dich der Preis schockt: denk mal über einen Aufbau in Eigenregie Nach. 
Grüße!


----------



## FR-Sniper (27. September 2020)

Samson schrieb:


> Steht doch schon auf dem Plan 😉 sind nur 114KM aus dem Harz.



114km, da kannst ja nach der Arbeit vorbei fahren!


----------



## Samson (27. September 2020)

Hey Zusammen,

sacht mir mal was Objektives 😉😂.

Wenn ich erstmal in der Höhle der Zauberer bin, ist es doch um mich geschehen 🙈🤪. Ich kenn mich doch...

Dankeeeee 😉


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (27. September 2020)

Samson schrieb:


> Hey Zusammen,
> 
> sacht mir mal was Objektives 😉😂.
> 
> ...


Einmal lesen:








						From The Top: Karl Nicolai on Gearboxes, Geometry, & How His Company Found Its Niche - Pinkbike
					

We sat down with the founder and owner of Nicolai Bikes to talk about the past, present, and future.




					m.pinkbike.com
				



für gut befinden, Probefahren, konvertieren und bestellen


----------



## Mountain77 (27. September 2020)

Samson schrieb:


> Hey Zusammen,
> 
> sacht mir mal was Objektives 😉😂.
> 
> ...


Ich hab meine EBoxx inzwischen abgegeben und durch ein Rad ohne Unterstützung aus Dortmund ersetzt.
Das hatte aber nichts mit der Qualität und den Support von Nicolai zu tun, von der bin ich überzeugt.

Ich bin das Rad damals am alten Standort Probe gefahren und habe noch eine Führung bekommen. 
Nicolai hat eine immense Fertigungstiefe, dadurch aber auch die Kontrolle über die Eigenfertigungsteile. Das kostet natürlich Nicolai dürfte eine der wenigen Bike-Schmieden sein, wo Du auch noch nach 10Jahren Teile bekommen wirst. 
Anfragen wurden immer freundlich und schnell beantwortet, ich würde es schon fast noch als familiär bezeichnen. (Je nachdem man in den Wald hineinruft natürlich...)

Wenn man sich dann ansieht, das auch Anbieter wie Specialized, Trek, Santa Cruz ähnliche Preise aufrufen, dann sieht für mich das Made in Germany noch attraktiver aus. Gerade wenn die Performance des Rades mithält.


----------



## Martin31008 (27. September 2020)

Nicolai hat natürlich seine Standards was die Anbauteile angeht. 

Musst du wissen ob du das brauchst.

Ich habe mir bisher immer nur Rahmen geholt direkt in Mehle, und dazu ein Cube oder so als Spenderrad.
Dann alles umgebaut.

Ich brauch keinen 60€ Steuersatz und auch keine 400€ Bremse

Lege aber trotzdem Wert auf den Nicolai Rahmen.


----------



## Helius-FR (27. September 2020)

Der Preis tut nur einmal weh, danach hast du laaange Spaß mit nen Nicolai.

Ich Fahre schon seid einigen Jahren Nicolais und hatte noch Nie Problem mit den Rahmen.

Angefangen hat es mit einem *Helius FR *Rahmen, danach kam ein *Helius AM Pinion *und ein wenig Später ein *Argon ROCC *von Nicolais Dachboden.

Dann der Umstieg auf Geometron mit dem *ION G16 GPI *als Komplett Bike und einem *Argon GTB Pi *Rahmen.

Im Moment warte ich auf mein *eBoxx E14 *


----------



## connerthesaint (28. September 2020)

Samson schrieb:


> Steht doch schon auf dem Plan 😉 sind nur 114KM aus dem Harz.



Bei einem 7500 Euro Rad sollte das kein Hindernis sein. 
Ansonsten bei https://www.trailtech.de/ durchklingeln und ein Bike Probe fahren. Die haben ihre Fahrschule im Harz und viele Testräder. Wenn man sowas in der Hand hat kann man sich besser ein Bild machen.

EDIT:
Selber aufbauen, wäre evtl. einen Tick günstiger.
Ich für meinen Teil brauche zB. keine 12-fach AXS QVS Schaltung. Eine 11- fach aus dem Bikemarkt mit anständiger Kassette reicht auch. Bei all dem Zauber den 700 Euro Schaltwerke oder 1200 Euro Laufräder versprühen, einmal kaputt ärgert man sich hinterher schwarz.
Rahmen + Federelemente + ein gute LRS sind wichtig. Schaltung, Vorbau und/oder Lenker kann man später immer noch tauschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helius-FR (28. September 2020)

connerthesaint schrieb:


> EDIT:
> Selber aufbauen, wäre evtl. einen Tick günstiger.
> Ich für meinen Teil brauche zB. keine 12-fach AXS QVS Schaltung. Eine 11- fach aus dem Bikemarkt mit anständiger Kassette reicht auch. Bei all dem Zauber den 700 Euro Schaltwerke oder 1200 Euro Laufräder versprühen, einmal kaputt ärgert man sich hinterher schwarz.
> Rahmen + Federelemente + ein gute LRS sind wichtig. Schaltung, Vorbau und/oder Lenker kann man später immer noch tauschen.



Das passt doch aber nicht zusammen. Ich kaufe doch keinen Nicolai Rahmen und schraube dann irgendwelche Billigen Parts dran.
Also entweder das Geld ist da und man macht es richtig oder man Spart noch...
Meine Meinung.


----------



## connerthesaint (28. September 2020)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Das passt doch aber nicht zusammen. Ich kaufe doch keinen Nicolai Rahmen und schraube dann irgendwelche Billigen Parts dran.
> Also entweder das Geld ist da und man macht es richtig oder man Spart noch...
> Meine Meinung.



Nicht jeder hat vielleicht die finanziellen Möglichkeiten bzw. die Lust dem Marketing Gelaber der Industrie zu folgen, die Dir sagt Du brauchst jetzt eine Schaltung die elektrisch ist und tausende von Euros kostet. 
Eine Shimano XT bzw SRAM GX 11fach / 12fach reicht mehr als aus. Mal davon ab, dass das Verschleißteile sind. 
Anhand deiner Signatur erkenne ich, dass Du einen etwas größeren finanziellen Spielraum hast, was mich wirklich sehr für Dich freut (kein Sarkasmus!). Nur ich für meinen Teil freue mich, wenn ich einen guten Rahmen, gute Federelemente und einen guten LRS habe. Alles andere stelle ich mir so zusammen, dass ich mich nicht schwarz ärgern muss wenn ich bei 30 Sachen auf dem Trail mein 700 Euro Schaltwerk abreiße. 
Denn so kann ich mich auf das konzentrieren auf das es ankommt: Fahren


----------



## aibeekey (28. September 2020)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Das passt doch aber nicht zusammen. Ich kaufe doch keinen Nicolai Rahmen und schraube dann irgendwelche Billigen Parts dran.
> Also entweder das Geld ist da und man macht es richtig oder man Spart noch...
> Meine Meinung.




Man kann das auch pragmatisch sehen.
Räder die mit Verstand aufgebaut werden, finde ich persönlich um einiges geiles als "all in".
Meine Meinung


----------



## HaegarHH (28. September 2020)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Das passt doch aber nicht zusammen. Ich kaufe doch keinen Nicolai Rahmen und schraube dann irgendwelche Billigen Parts dran.
> Also entweder das Geld ist da und man macht es richtig oder man Spart noch...


Also ich denke seit ein paar Wochen vermehrt darüber nach, mein G13 durch etwas zivileres zu ersetzen. Hardtail mit Rohloff? Saturn 1x? So in die Richtung. 

Daneben auch div. Optionen, z. B. JobRad, warum Geld liegen lassen. JobRad heisst aber wohl auch, Komplettbike und das stoße zumindest ich im Nicolai-Konfigurator doch schnell an für mich befremdliche Grenzen. Gut, das mag Max oder Vincent im Gespräch schnell auflösen können, aber trotzdem. 

Z. B. für das Saturn gibt es nur die X2 von Hope, sehr wohl aber eine Magura MT Trail. Es gibt einen Dämpfer von RockShox (oder Fox), aber Gabeln nur Fox oder (billige) Marzzochi. Ich würde z. B. gerne RockShox-Gabel haben und RockShox-Dämpfer und da nicht wild mixen. 

Bei DropperPost gibt es zahllose Optionen, bei Sätteln aber z. B keinen Ergon, bei Griffen sehr wohl. usw. usw. 

Da habe ich dann zum Schluss ein Rad, wo zumindest 50% zwischen "nun ja" und auf keinen Fall, wenn ich dafür 6.000 Euro hinlegen muss dran geschraubt sind. 

DAS passt für mich auch nicht so zusammen.


----------



## beetle367 (28. September 2020)

HaegarHH schrieb:


> Also ich denke seit ein paar Wochen vermehrt darüber nach, mein G13 durch etwas zivileres zu ersetzen. Hardtail mit Rohloff? Saturn 1x? So in die Richtung.
> 
> Daneben auch div. Optionen, z. B. JobRad, warum Geld liegen lassen. JobRad heisst aber wohl auch, Komplettbike und das stoße zumindest ich im Nicolai-Konfigurator doch schnell an für mich befremdliche Grenzen. Gut, das mag Max oder Vincent im Gespräch schnell auflösen können, aber trotzdem.
> 
> ...



Man ist doch nicht an die Bauteile im Konfigurator gebunden.
Ich habe mir letztes Jahr ein G13 zusammengestellt und dieses Jahr ein Argon GTB.
Das GTB ist aktuell in der Custom Galerie von Nicolai.
Die Wunschausstattung einfach ein Max oder jemand anderen senden und man bekommt ein Angebot.
Hat alles top geklappt.


----------



## Helius-FR (28. September 2020)

beetle367 schrieb:


> Man ist doch nicht an die Bauteile im Konfigurator gebunden.



Richtig. Einfach Anfragen. Die Jungs Bauen dir fast alles ans Bike was du willst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## I3uchi (28. September 2020)

Ich habe vier Jahre geträumt und geschwärmt. Dann habe ich mich getraut und mein G13 bestellt. Fahre es seit Mitte 2018 und freue mich immer noch darüber wie am ersten Tag. Bereue keinen einzigen Euro. Aber ich kann Dich gut verstehen. Der Betrag ist einfach krass. An die Überweisung kann ich mich auch noch gut erinnern...


----------



## Martin31008 (28. September 2020)

Interessant eure verschiedene Meinungen. Ich kann für mich nur sagen, das ich jedes Jahr ein oder 2 neue Bikes für mich baue und dafür verwende ich soweit möglich immer die Teile die ich schon habe.

Von daher käme ich gar nicht auf die Idee mir ein Komplettbike zu kaufen.

Ich könnte auch gar nicht so lange darauf warten, bis dahin hätte ich schon wieder andere Ideen.

Momentan liebäugele ich mit einem Argon CX als Gravel Bike.


----------



## Samson (28. September 2020)

So Leute,

danke für die vielen Antworten!
Ich habe heute Telefoniert und morgen werde ich nen Termin für Donnerstag vor Ort machen ;-)

Ich halte Euch auf dem Laufenden!

VG
Samson


----------



## Helius-FR (28. September 2020)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Interessant eure verschiedene Meinungen. Ich kann für mich nur sagen, das ich jedes Jahr ein oder 2 neue Bikes für mich baue und dafür verwende ich soweit möglich immer die Teile die ich schon habe.
> 
> Von daher käme ich gar nicht auf die Idee mir ein Komplettbike zu kaufen.
> 
> ...



Ok. Bei mir sind die immer ein paar Jahre im Gebrauch...


----------



## dom_i (28. September 2020)

Evtl ist auch Jobrad was für dich!? So verkraftet man den Betrag vllt etwas besser...


----------



## Samson (28. September 2020)

terpk schrieb:


> Evtl ist auch Jobrad was für dich!? So verkraftet man den Betrag vllt etwas besser...


Hatte ich schon angefragt aber ist in unserer Firma nicht so einfach....


----------



## connerthesaint (29. September 2020)

Samson schrieb:


> So Leute,
> 
> danke für die vielen Antworten!
> Ich habe heute Telefoniert und morgen werde ich nen Termin für Donnerstag vor Ort machen ;-)
> ...



Ist das in Mehle zur Zeit ohne Probleme möglich für Testfahrten von Bikes?


----------



## beetle367 (29. September 2020)

connerthesaint schrieb:


> Ist das in Mehle zur Zeit ohne Probleme möglich für Testfahrten von Bikes?



Aktuell sollte man einen Termin abstimmen.


----------



## Helius-FR (29. September 2020)

connerthesaint schrieb:


> Ist das in Mehle zur Zeit ohne Probleme möglich für Testfahrten von Bikes?


Auf jeden fall geht es Vincent zu sich kommen zu lassen für eine Probefahrt.


----------



## Chubbi (1. Oktober 2020)

HaegarHH schrieb:


> Daneben auch div. Optionen, z. B. JobRad, warum Geld liegen lassen. JobRad heisst aber wohl auch, Komplettbike und das stoße zumindest ich im Nicolai-Konfigurator doch schnell an für mich befremdliche Grenzen. Gut, das mag Max oder Vincent im Gespräch schnell auflösen können, aber trotzdem.



Ich habe über Jobrad nur das Frameset von Nicolai geordert und dieses dann nach eigener Vorstellung zusammengestellt.
Da das fast so teuer ist wie das Komplettrad vom Versender ist es bei Jobrad keinem aufgefallen.... ist natürlich nur eine Option wenn man das Rad tatsächlich behalten will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Samson (1. Oktober 2020)

Chubbi schrieb:


> Ich habe über Jobrad nur das Frameset von Nicolai geordert und dieses dann nach eigener Vorstellung zusammengestellt.
> Da das fast so teuer ist wie das Komplettrad vom Versender ist es bei Jobrad keinem aufgefallen.... ist natürlich nur eine Option wenn man das Rad tatsächlich behalten will.


Geiloooo!


----------



## Samson (1. Oktober 2020)

Hey Leute,

danke für Eure Infos! Ich war heute Vormittag da... was soll ich sagen?! Bin verliebt 😍 😍!

Hab meine Konfiguration mal dagelassen zum Rechnen... Farbe ist noch nicht ganz klar... Rest steht...

Der Hendrik ist mega! Super kompetent!
Wenn man da war, versteht man, warum wir hier von Premium reden.

VG
Samson



Abb.: das ist eins der schuldigen Testbikes


----------



## Martin31008 (1. Oktober 2020)

Hättest mal den Rahmen zwischen die Beine klemmen sollen, und dann rechts und links abwechselnd auf den Lenker drücken. Der Flex ist grandios. Muss wohl so sein. Ich bin damit jedenfalls locker den Liebesbankweg hochgefahren, und beim runterfahren hat es auch sehr viel Spaß gemacht


----------



## Helius-FR (4. Oktober 2020)

connerthesaint schrieb:


> Nur ich für meinen Teil freue mich, wenn ich einen guten Rahmen, gute Federelemente und einen guten LRS habe. Alles andere stelle ich mir so zusammen, dass ich mich nicht schwarz ärgern muss wenn ich bei 30 Sachen auf dem Trail mein 700 Euro Schaltwerk abreiße.
> Denn so kann ich mich auf das konzentrieren auf das es ankommt: Fahren



Daran ist ja auch nix auszusetzen.
Rahmen, Fahrwerk, Laufräder... Der Rest sind eh mehr oderweniger Verschleißteile.

Meine Bikes sind Aktuell:
Das ION G16 GPI in der QLFFline Ausstattung weil damals einfach alles in Serie so gepasst hat.
Das Argon GTB Pi als Eigenaufbau so wie es mir gefällt.
Das kommende e14 mit ein paar Sonderwünschen zu Serie.

Alle Bikes durch Pinion / Rohloff den Gates Riemen und die restlichen Hochwertigen Parts absolut Sorglos.
Die Teuren Teile die man sich gern mal Abreißt gibt es bei mir halt nicht.


----------

